# Piebald Cob from Goole



## Cuffey (23 June 2011)

No Crime number yet

Taken from Rawcliffe Goole East Yorks

Not hogged when taken.  Microchip number 985120032770339  14.1 hands and 13 year old mare.


----------



## cally6008 (24 June 2011)

microchip not associated with any passport on ned


----------



## Cuffey (24 June 2011)

cally6008 said:



			microchip not associated with any passport on ned
		
Click to expand...

I tried that as well!


----------



## Cuffey (24 June 2011)

Phoned Humberside Police (log number 230) still no Crime Number but asked for message to be passed to get entry onto NED asap


----------



## cally6008 (24 June 2011)

and added to the Stolen Horse Register


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 June 2011)

I hope she is found very soon.


----------



## Cuffey (24 June 2011)

GOOD RESULT--Humberside Police phoned me back just now

Horse found safe and well but definite attempted theft locks cut on gate--horse has run off and been found in local area and held but was not recognised by finder.  It has taken a little while to reconnect horse and owner.


----------



## darkhorse123 (24 June 2011)

Excellent news - ty cuffey for updating us


----------

